

The Coolest Cubicles in the World - gmays
http://www.inc.com/worlds-coolest-offices/tiny-offices.html

======
hk__2
I get a 404, and the cached version [1] doesn’t have images.

[1]:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.inc.com/worlds-
coolest-offices/tiny-offices.html)

